

RedisConf - HenrikJoreteg
http://redisconf.com/

======
cheald
What could one expect at such a conf? I'm interested in this one, but
historically, most tech conferences I've attended have always seemed rather
light on content. If anyone has some insight on what to expect, though, I'd
love to be sold on it.

~~~
adambrault
Hi, Adam from &yet here. We're organizing redisconf. We also organize krtconf
(<http://2012.krtconf.com>).

We're putting together the Redis event for the same reason we organized
krtconf: we wanted to go to something like it and it didn't exist yet. We're
developers first, so we're curating the content we most want to hear.

We worked hard for months proactively putting together the content for krtconf
and here's the schedule as it ended up for last year:
<http://2011.krtconf.com/schedule/>

We're still early in the content planning process, but just so you have an
idea of the kind of effort we intend to put into the first RedisConf, here's
what some folks said about the first krtconf:

"The quality of the talks is going to influence the quality of the
conversations. The talks here have been great and the conversations have been
even better." - Mikeal Rogers, Nodeconf / Pouch

"krtconf has been amazing. It’s a melding of the minds." - Kyle Drake, Geoloqi

"krtconf 2011 was impressively polished. Thanks so much for putting on the
conference. I had a great time and would love to attend again. the conference
was excellent, and I really appreciated how much work you guys put in." - Nate
Smith, Derby.js

"Seriously awesome conference." - Pradeep Elankumarn, Kicksend

"Just wanted to say thanks for an awesome time. Really enjoyed the conference,
the speakers and giving my talk. I have no doubt this will be the first of
many Krtconfs." - Owen Barnes, Socketstream

"The conference has exceeded my expectations." - Astro (github.com/astro)

~~~
cheald
Thanks so much! This definitely appeals to me.

We're using redis in some very high-traffic contexts, and our usage is only
increasing, so I'm on the look out for resources. RedisConf sounds quite
interesting so far.

------
rch
I'd rather see a Redis BoF at a USENIX conference, or something along those
lines.

